# Sling problems



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Is anyone having Sling problems? I had a number of problems and finally got it up and working through advanced broadband support this weekend. Then the tech said that a new problem has come up and many people can't access their receiver from dishonline.com? I can login...it shows the receivers, but it says they are offline? Tech support said it's a known issue, but they don't know how to fix it yet? Any thoughts/feedback?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Every time I believe the Sling/ DRA/DO is fixed I read reports like yours. For weeks I could not access Dish Remote Access. DishOnline would work but my recordings and timers were not visible 95% of the time, reload and refresh did not work. 
A week or so ago my account server number was changed from 14 to 35, this after many "Feed back" request for help. Since that change everything has worked. 
This has been one of the screwiest experiences I've had in a long time. We were told DishOnline was replacing DRA at one point yet clearly DRA is alive and well for many. And for many DishOnline is the culprit now since the advent of Blockbuster.
I tried deleting cookies, logging in, out, whatever....there was never any reason to the success or failures of getting it to work....until the server number on the http. address changed. Clearly this is on Dish's end, wether it ever gets totally fixed? probably........


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Receivers / programming you need to wait at least 6mo. before investing in it so DISH CUSTOMERS can debug it.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep over a week here!

DRA I can get in, wrong guide info(like wrong city) no DVR and shows off line and is. No streaming?

DO same messed up guide, no DVR I can stream live TV and change channels with up/down arrows. The timers are still set and recording because If I go to live TV Ill see the program, but cant over ride it.

Talked to broadband support, said problem has been going on for 3 weeks, but not many complaints as of late....

Realy????

Maybe were so fed up with crap streaming and problems were sick and tired of calling, or just plane used to it working only 30% of the time????


And can I ask were has the Dirt team been on this??? What outa site outa mind??? I dont get it!!!!!


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

I have not been able to use DRA or DO or my Dish Android app. to access my Sling adapter/ViP722 since Saturday (3 days ago). See this thread. I only use it while traveling. The last time I used it successfully was back in June.

This morning I asked to speak to a broadband support supervisor. He said that Dish is "aware of the problem," agreed that the problems seemed to start "about 3 weeks ago" when Blockbuster integration was added. Engineering asked support to "gather information" about each offline box, because they believe "it is hit or miss, working OK in some areas, not working in others, or only partially working." They could not estimate when the problem will be fixed.

I bet it has something to do with the back-end servers; some working OK, some not. Maybe they were all supposed to get updated, but only some of them did.

If you know someone who has DRA or DO working perfectly right now, someone using a Sling adapter, please post something here. It is hard to believe that this is only affecting _some_ of us, not all of us. If everyone is down, they really should post something about that as a banner on top of the DRA or DO web sites.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I am able to log into DO right now, I see all my recordings, I can play any of them, I can schedule recordings from Guide. Main issue I have is guide doesn't show all the high digit channels. No problem watching any movie or show on the "On Demand" tab.

It obviously has a lot of problems. At first I thought there was nothing there, but after a "refresh", and clicking buttons in a certain order (not sure what I did), all my recordings came up. Showed 3 "scheduling conflicts" and asked to resolve, but doesn't let you move the show that conflicts to resolve it. Much easier to do on the TV.

Just needs to be more reliable, and better UI. I'm on Firefox 6.02 if that matters, afraid to upgrade to 7.0 for fear of everything failing.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

I was unable to see any of my recordings or timers until I actually clicked on a movie in the Guide (Dish Online) to schedule a recording for tomorrow. Once I did that, my recordings and timers showed up under the DVR tab. 

Just thought I'd pass this on as it helped resolve my issue.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

insimbi said:


> I was unable to see any of my recordings or timers until I actually clicked on a movie in the Guide (Dish Online) to schedule a recording for tomorrow. Once I did that, my recordings and timers showed up under the DVR tab.
> 
> Just thought I'd pass this on as it helped resolve my issue.


I can get the guide up, but when I click on DVR it says I'm not connected....nothing seems to change that.


----------



## dlt (Feb 21, 2007)

My reciever downstaris works fine, but the reciever upstairs says there is no connection.


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

My 922 is working fine.. And so is the 722k with a sling adapter..


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

gokartergo said:


> My 922 is working fine.. And so is the 722k with a sling adapter..


Are you using http://www.dishonline.com (DO), http://dish.sling.com (DRA), http://watch.slingbox.com, iPhone, Android, or ? Firefox or IE? Do all of the above work perfectly (DVR, Guide, "Watch Live") or only some things? Is your ViP722 in Single-User or Dual mode?

My ViP722 is in Single-User mode. In the past, whenever I connected via DRA, the lights would change and the DVR would temporarily switch to Dual Mode while DRA was connected, then return to Single-User mode whenever I logged off.

Tonight I discovered that I can use DO to "Watch Live". The guide seems OK, but clicking on a show in the guide and selecting "Watch online" does _not_ change the channel. The DVR tab reports that my DVR is not online, even though I am able to stream live OK. This makes no sense.

Using DRA, the guide looks OK, but trying to switch to a show or view the DVR recordings reports that my DVR is off line.

The Android app. shows nothing, no guide, no live, only "Your DVR appears to be off line".


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

TVBob said:


> Are you using http://www.dishonline.com (DO), http://dish.sling.com (DRA), http://watch.slingbox.com, iPhone, Android, or ? Firefox or IE? Do all of the above work perfectly (DVR, Guide, "Watch Live") or only some things? Is your ViP722 in Single-User or Dual mode?


My receiver is in dual mode. I have tried to connect in IE 9, Firefox 7, Ipad app, and Adroid app. I have not been able to connect to my DVR for weeks. Is any from DIRT around to explain this?


----------



## Klatu (Jun 22, 2011)

Can't connect with my HTC anymore. Don't need it right now, so I guess I will wait until it gets fixed or call when I have time. I can still do Crackle and Netflix. My 722 has the latest L721 upgrade as of Monday. Last week I could get Dish through my Sling adapter.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Started on the 922, now the 722 quit working. Both the android app, and the online PC version don't find the receivers. Not even watch now. We have 3 different kinds of androids in my family. None work. :-(


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

722k with sling adapter.

Live TV works fine, pops up image of the 722k remote for channel changes, FFW, REW, but no REC or other DVR functions on remote work.

Likewise when I click on DVR above the image it changes pages but no listing of my recordings shows up and no timers appear.

I added a manual timer and it does not appear there either.

I went to the guide and tried to set a timer but the screen just turned white and stayed there - no error messages, no timer.


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

722k here and I'm out of town trying to use OL. Can get Live TV on Firefox, but cannot access my recordings or see my timers as many of you are saying. Had two chat sessions with DISH over the last two days. Their answer was to just keep checking for the fix. Might take 72 hours. I think they just wanted to shut me up and move on.

Interesting that I was in England last month and tried to use OL. Got a message that it could not be accessed outside of the US. However, RA access worked perfectly. RA has always worked perfectly for me whereever I was, so they decided that they better put an end to that. OL has always been more of a problem for me.

Len


----------



## iamretired911 (Sep 14, 2011)

MY sling on the 722 has been DOA for about 2 weeks. Online was working till last week. Now I cannot connect anywhere anytime. On face book I contacted The Dish, and it went like this....
ME:Hi Raymond. THis has been an ongoing issue for 2 weeks. I have called, chatted and even spoke with a tech supervisor and still nadda. I have been trying my the web-PC, Ipad, Iphone, Android device and still zero results. All I have been told that it is a system wide problem but I take that as wried if it is just me or is it others?
DISH:There is a known issue that we are working to resolve. However there are some troubleshooting steps that I can go through with you to connect the Sling Adapter. Are you currently logged into Dish Online? ~Raymond G.
ME:Yes and this has been noted in my case file from days ago. 
DISH: Please try again in a few days.
MEk

A few days ago,
ME: Anythis yet?
DISH:Hey Mike, as of right now we are having issues with it connecting to other devices. We are working on a fix for this right now to get our customers back up to Sling on their devices. - Mike H.
ME:Okay Mike, thanks. So this is a nationwide problem?
DISH:It is a nationwide issue. - Mark H

SO I guess I will have to wait


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

Tried to record from remote location through my laptop (IE), both thru Dish and Sling. Shows 722 receiver not connected (I know it is) and wanted to record a movie off Showtime East, which didn't show up in my channel listing options. The other Showtime channels were listed. Frustrating.... haven't had time to contact support.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm the original poster....suddenly it is working with Firefox after I downloaded the app. I haven't tried it with IE yet or with the I-touch yet.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

I have been having many problems with Sling of late. 

At the moment my 922 can stream live TV via Dish Online, but nothing recorded is available. The "My Recordings" list is empty. In the past I can reload and sometimes get it to populate the data, but for the past few days I have not been able to see any recordings at all.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Does your receiver show to be online? Have you unplugged the receiver from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds and plugged back in to reboot the receiver? Would you provide your login information in a PM to me so I can test your account with my equipment here. Please let me know. Thanks.



schmack said:


> I have been having many problems with Sling of late.
> 
> At the moment my 922 can stream live TV via Dish Online, but nothing recorded is available. The "My Recordings" list is empty. In the past I can reload and sometimes get it to populate the data, but for the past few days I have not been able to see any recordings at all.
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Does your receiver show to be online? Have you unplugged the receiver from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds and plugged back in to reboot the receiver? Would you provide your login information in a PM to me so I can test your account with my equipment here. Please let me know. Thanks.


Yes, and I can stream from it. Hard reboot doesn't help. I did send you that PM. Thank you for your help!

UPDATE: now it is working again


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

schmack said:


> I have been having many problems with Sling of late.
> 
> At the moment my 922 can stream live TV via Dish Online, but nothing recorded is available. The "My Recordings" list is empty. In the past I can reload and sometimes get it to populate the data, but for the past few days I have not been able to see any recordings at all.
> 
> Any ideas?


Same problem here. I can stream my 722 and set timers, but the recordings list is empty. Life would be good if DISH would bring back DRA for its superior online DVR control and keep DO for whatever it offers to those who like it.

Correction: I found a link that gets me to a DRA server that works. Also, I just checked DO again and can now see both my recordings and timers, which no longer matters since I can finally resume using DRA.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

With this help from yall I am now able to Sling from DO, DRA, and Slingbox.com directly! Thank so much!


----------



## JARON46 (Jan 31, 2011)

I got the Sling yesterday, I could see my recordings but when I tried to watch them nothing appeared on my computer screen.

I gave up and sent the Sling back to Dish.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

JARON46 said:


> I got the Sling yesterday, I could see my recordings but when I tried to watch them nothing appeared on my computer screen.
> 
> I gave up and sent the Sling back to Dish.


Thats a shame. IT is cool once you get it working.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

JARON46 said:


> I got the Sling yesterday, I could see my recordings but when I tried to watch them nothing appeared on my computer screen.
> 
> I gave up and sent the Sling back to Dish.


There is an intermittent known issue with the DVR recordings on the dishonline website. The engineers are working on the issue but you could have watched live TV and the recordings will be back up shortly. I am sorry that you chose not to ask for assistance, as we could have got that working for you. I love the sling and I use it pretty much on a daily basis.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm the OP on this. I find that it works intermittantly and there's no predicting why. I hope they get it resolved and I'm glad there was no sot to me for this (rebate made it free). If I was paying monthly for it, I also would have sent it back.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

finniganps said:


> I'm the OP on this. I find that it works intermittantly and there's no predicting why. I hope they get it resolved and I'm glad there was no sot to me for this (rebate made it free). If I was paying monthly for it, I also would have sent it back.


There are still some lingering intermittent issues with the sling but can you please let me know what issue precisely you are encountering, DVR functions, Live TV, viewing DVR recordings, etc. I do use my sling daily so I do report my issues ASAP to our engineers but I need account specific reports for them so we can get all these issues resolved. Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## HarveyLA (Jun 8, 2006)

Two nights in a row, I accessed Sling Guide (not Sling Box) from a remote location, using Dish Remote Access, once to set a recording, and the next night to check and see if it was still on the record list.
Both times, my wife called me from home to tell me the Dish receiver (VIP 722) would not respond to the DVR button, to display the list of recorded programs. So she couldn't watch any recordings. Tried two different remotes. Reboot did not help, until the 722 was completely unplugged, then restarted. Then the list came back. I have never had this problem before. It seems like more than coincidence that it happened on these two nights. I had logged off of Sling Guide, by the way, before she called me. Anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

HarveyLA said:


> Two nights in a row, I accessed Sling Guide (not Sling Box) from a remote location, using Dish Remote Access, once to set a recording, and the next night to check and see if it was still on the record list.
> Both times, my wife called me from home to tell me the Dish receiver (VIP 722) would not respond to the DVR button, to display the list of recorded programs. So she couldn't watch any recordings. Tried two different remotes. Reboot did not help, until the 722 was completely unplugged, then restarted. Then the list came back. I have never had this problem before. It seems like more than coincidence that it happened on these two nights. I had logged off of Sling Guide, by the way, before she called me. Anyone else run into this problem?


I've only had my Sling for a week however, I noticed setting up recording for two shows via the Sling Guide remotely, it showed remotely that those shows were queued to record. When I physically looked into scheduled recordings on the 722K itself only one of the recordings was listed..Remotely checked again, and both were there buy yet again on the 722 itself it only showed one hence, only one show actually recorded..Weird.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I've setup timers on my personal receiver with all the timers I've setup displaying on the receiver when I return home. I just tested on my equipment here (setup 5 timers) and then saw each timer in the timer list. Have you tried unplugging the receiver for 10 seconds and plug back in to have the receiver reboot? Please let me know if you continue to have problems with the remote timers. Thanks.



Transplanted Yankee said:


> I've only had my Sling for a week however, I noticed setting up recording for two shows via the Sling Guide remotely, it showed remotely that those shows were queued to record. When I physically looked into scheduled recordings on the 722K itself only one of the recordings was listed..Remotely checked again, and both were there buy yet again on the 722 itself it only showed one hence, only one show actually recorded..Weird.


----------



## Klatu (Jun 22, 2011)

When I try to get into dish network through the Sling adapter on my smartphone, I now can connect. 

But like before L721 upgrade, I can't watch anything the first time I try as a screen says I'm not connected. So I just go completely out of the program and then come right back in and it works fine and can watch tv.

I have never tried to set up any recordings yet, so I guess I'll try that sometime.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

finniganps said:


> I'm the OP on this. I find that it works intermittantly and there's no predicting why. I hope they get it resolved and I'm glad there was no sot to me for this (rebate made it free). If I was paying monthly for it, I also would have sent it back.


Mine has been down for a week. Since I am not at home all I can do is have the unit rebooted and select SEND STATUS, which I have done, but I can't be in front of my TV when I call for help so I get none.

Someone on this forum helped me once, but he hasn't returned my last few PMs.

I really wish this Sling was more reliable.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

I have 2 issues with my Sling Adapter and 722K. As I mentioned earlier, and is still persistent, is that if I'm using DRA to schedule a recording, it indicates it's set to record. If I physically look at scheduled recordings on the 722 nothing is queued to record. So the way it stands now is that I have to manually schedule a recording on the DVR and am unable to do this with DRA.
The second issue is that whenever I turn both the TV and DVR on I keep getting the Press Zero to configure your receiver. If I do this, the next time I turn everything on, I get the same message. I've unplugged the receiver and that did not resolve that issue. I would just like to use DRA to schedule recordings.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

Placed my 922 outside of my router connected directly to the cable modem, now it is working again.

...but now it isn't, again. Argh.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, after several calls I have a new 922 coming tomorrow. If this one can't stream out then I may have to call my ISP, Time Warner, for help! It's like the outbound packets are no longer getting out. 

I have spent some real time and effort troubleshooting, enough to justify a $115 trip charge and $17 for a 722 to be installed in my office/crashpad and $10/mo to power it up. Sling is just not reliable enough for me, and now that it is totally down I think its time to nip this problem in the bud, as it were.

What is a 722k and should I care? I had to pay $17 to upgrade from a 612 they were going to give me. One quick google on that so I am sure that is seventeen bucks well spent.

Slight update: I just called in and requested a 722k with the MT2 OTA adapter as I already have an antenna on the roof for locals. Anyway, I wasn't told about any additional expense, but the 722k with an OTA mod should be cool for Christmas. I wonder if the MT2 OTA unit is the same for my 922 and this 722k, just in case I need to use it in my other unit?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It is. Both the 922 and the 722k use the same MT2.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice. I think I'll put the 722K in the living room and move the 922 into my office instead. Then I can go ahead and use the MT2 OTA in the 722K right there and if I want later I can add Google TV integration, if that gets better. Plus that will make the Blockbuster content finally available in the living room. Nice upgrade for Christmas, and I can sell of my HD HomeRun OTA Digital ATSC network tuner, I suppose. That is one cool piece of hardware.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd skip the Google TV integration. Mine works great without it.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

To have a nice keyboard and the ability to surf and watch anything on the livingroom tv sounds cool, but I am going to hold off on the Google TV for a bit till I hear more people praise it.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

If you have Netflix and/or Amazon Prime it's well worth it.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> If you have Netflix and/or Amazon Prime it's well worth it.


I usually have an XBox 360 to handle Netflix, which is awesome especially with it's new interface out this week. Tomorrow comes an Netflix capable Bluray player from Insignia but I hear its interface sucks; at least it will give me the functionality if I need it.

What about just reading web pages and surfing, on a 40" LCD would it be nice?


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

My new 922 came in today, and I was slinging at first, once, a single session, and then never again. Now it's stuck at CONNECTING... just like before.

To troubleshoot I have rebooted my PC, tried other browsers, moved the 922 to the other side of my router connected directly to the cable modem. I can't get it to work any more.

UPDATE: Out of the blue, it is working again.
UPDATE2: Now it's not. All I did was close that stream and pick another and I get an error 36. Argh.
UPDATE3: OMG now its working again. All I did was switch to Dish Remote Access in Firefox.

And alas it is down again, error 36.

ANOTHER UPDATE: Error 2 is more prevalent now, but it is working more often despite being down again atm.

So, its up and down. I just got it going again, but when I selected some other show it fails in the same way, error 36.

At least it works occasionally now, the last one stopped connecting at all.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

I can sling and for hours now, but if I close the stream and select something different, it fails with an error 2. Give it some time, try again, and it works.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

It is odd... I can stream now and then, but most of the time it fails with an error 36 or error 2. I can have a stream going, close it to choose another and that one will fail. I can sometime switch browsers or go from Dish Online to DRA and get a stream. but only one, then it fails again.

UPDATE: If I watch a show on IE via DRA and get a stream, then all I have to do is choose another stream or Live TV and it refuses to connect again. However, when this happens if I pretty much immediately go to Chrome and DO, sometimes it connects right away. Then the reverse happens: if I try to switch to another recording or goto live TV it fails again, but if I go back to IE and DR I often have better luck connecting.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

Due to all the problems I have had and continue to have with my Sling, I wonder if Dish might wave the fee for me to get another receiver installed?

UPDATE: Sling down now for me 24hrs; I must have tried 20 times, disabled my firewall, etc. Error 36 now.


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

Left the computer off overnight, booted clean this morning and got DRA working via IE on my first try, and the stream worked for hours if I kept it open when selecting other recording. I watched Elf. Not until I explicitly close that stream down and try to start another does it fail with an error 36. I rebooted, still can't connect. I tried DO via Chrome, same error. I get one stream out of 12 at this time.


----------



## droopee (Nov 18, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, have you tried accessing your sling from a different computer or device? If not, it is entirely possible that you have something on your computer that is causing the errors, and it is not your 922....


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

droopee said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you tried accessing your sling from a different computer or device? If not, it is entirely possible that you have something on your computer that is causing the errors, and it is not your 922....


Oh, yes, I always try. I have a buddy who can sign in on his PC and his Android phone and he has the same trouble... its works on the rare occasion.

Perhaps I need a way to "see" the packets leave my router to verify that they escape my house and killed somewhere else.


----------

